# Problem with Tempo staff editing and fermatas



## muratkayi (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi, 

When I add a fermata to my score I noticed that this will result in the tempo staff ignoring pen input to add any new points after the fermata - in all the subsequent bars. 

Obvious workaround for me now is to avoid fermatas and use the tempo staff only, but I actually like the vagueness of a fermata for performers. If there are any, of course. 

Questions: has anyone else noticed this behaviour? Is this a bug? How do you work with the tempo staff?


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 23, 2020)

My experience is that it is simply best to do everything in the tempo staff. It seems that if I try to control the tempo in both places, things go awry. I am not using StaffPad as my final score, so if I need to be reminded to put something in the final score, I just write it in with the pencil so I remember.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 23, 2020)

Thanks for the reply - I see. Ok, will keep to the tempo staff exclusively for the time being. Maybe it gets adressed along the way...


----------



## brandowalk (Jul 23, 2020)

I've had this issue as well. 


muratkayi said:


> Thanks for the reply - I see. Ok, will keep to the tempo staff exclusively for the time being. Maybe it gets adressed along the way...



I've had this issue as well. Jett's advice with not using them and using tempo instead is good and will work give you more control of how long the pause is. 

One workaround... I found if you use another tempo modifier after the fermata (ie. Rallentando) you can then modify the tempo bar after that.

I'm about to report another bug just now and will report this one as well.


----------



## muratkayi (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for the hint, I will try that!


----------

